# Britain's Cutest Hamster?



## RichardJordan (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm tempted to get a hamster after seeing over 50 contestants for the title.

http://www.viovet.co.uk/p180/Cutest_Hamsters/pages.html#.URUjQfLwzN9


----------

